# Reloads for 2.125" Barrel?



## DCSmith (Nov 17, 2018)

I just bought a snubby revolver (S&W 640 Pro). I have been a reloader for Semi-autos and carbines for many years. However, a short barrel revolver is a different animal.

I am looking for loads for practice and defense using 110 gr. & 125 gr. JHP bullets. I'd like to minimize muzzle flash.

Conventional wisdom would indicate using a fast burning powder. The fastest I currently have is Hodgdon Titegroup (#15 on the list of 150 powders).

Suggestions?


----------



## Indigowolf (Apr 9, 2015)

I like to use HBWC's for practice rounds. Mild and accurate. Also fairly cheap to shoot and reload.


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

DCSmith said:


> I just bought a snubby revolver (S&W 640 Pro). I have been a reloader for Semi-autos and carbines for many years. However, a short barrel revolver is a different animal.
> 
> I am looking for loads for* practice and defense *using 110 gr. & 125 gr. JHP bullets. I'd like to *minimize muzzle flash.*
> 
> ...


*Practice and defense, minimize muzzle flash, 2.125" barrel, 110~125 gr bullets ?*

*^ *You can't get there from here.

I used to use Herco for some fairly stiff 158 gr loads, never liked it with the lighter bullets though.
I agree with John about using wadcutters for practice loads but I wouldn't recommend them for SD. 
H110 (or Win 296) is my _go-too_ powder for real magnum loads in the 357 but you WILL get lots of flash out of that short barrel.
The wife had a 2.25" barrel 357. It was fun to shoot in the dark with a load of H110 under a 125 gr bullet....

Sam


----------



## Rock185 (Oct 26, 2012)

I think the best results you can hope for, is with use of a fast, low flash, powder like Accurate Arms #2, etc. But, it's still a short barreled .357, so.............

Disregarding muzzle flash and blast, I've found that the slower powders that give the highest velocities in longer barrels, also give the highest velocities in short barrels. But factory ammunition and equivalent reloads, even in 4"-5", barrels feel like a slap in the face to me with every shot....ymmv


----------



## DCSmith (Nov 17, 2018)

I tried a light load of 6.5 gr. of Titegroup with a 125 gr. JHP bullet. Flattened primers was the result.

I have been working up loads using CFE Pistol. I'm up to 7.5 gr. and 974 fps. average over ten shots. I have shot 7.7 gr. loads, but have not chrono'd them. Not hard to shoot.

H110 is supposed to provide higher velocity than CFE Pistol, but at higher pressure. Starting load is 21 gr. That's a lot of powder!


----------

